# This weekend's recipe



## RegBadgery (23/1/03)

http://strangebrew.home.mindspring.com/new_stout.html

I'll be brewing a half sized batch - using the same amount of dark grains (via cold extraction)

Anyone else brewing this weekend?

cheers
reg


----------



## PostModern (23/1/03)

I'll be bottling my worrying batch of Old. It's been sitting in secondary for a week now, and I bottled a sampler a few days ago primed with brown suagr. (I love to sip on the beer I'm bottling while I bottle, even if it is a little green). Being an extract brewer, I don't need to plan a special day for it. I put on most of my batches in evenings after work.

I will be toddling off to a new(ish) boutique pub in the Gong, called the Five Islands Brewery. I must compare their "Bulli Black" to my own


----------



## GMK (23/1/03)

*Brewing a wicked IPA*

This weekend i will be brewing the following home made recipee: 1st time for this one:

1 x can of Black Rock IPA
2 X Handfulls of Rolled Oats
2 x Handfulls of Light Rye Malt
4 x Handfulls of Xtal Malt
8 X Handfulls of Franklin Malt (to provide enzymes for converting Starch in Grains/oats to fermentable sugars)
1 kg liquid Light Malt
2 x Handfulls of Goldings
SO4 Yeast

Mash/Steep all grains for 1.5 hrs (will try 1/2 hour rests for each 30 - 40 and 70 Degree Celcius - this will be the first time trying this)
Boil wort with liquid malt and 1 x handfull of goldings for 20min
Add 1 x handfull of goldings 5 mins to end of boil.

Place into fermenter, top up to 5 gallons , add yeast from starter and ferment for one week. Rack into secondary and dry hop if necessary.

Any comments before I brew ?


----------



## RegBadgery (23/1/03)

Post modern - let us know how you find the 5 islands - one of the brewers used to work at the Lord Nelson at the Rocks

cheers
reg


----------



## PostModern (23/1/03)

Will do. 

According to visitnsw.com they have local 5 brews on tap:

Bulli Black
Dapto Draft
Rust Red Irish Ale
The Long Board Belgian Wit
Geringong Ginger Beer (alcoholic)

I'm mostly interested in the Black (as I mentioned) and the Long Board. Will eventually try all of them, tho. I'll fire up a review post in the Pub once I get down there.


----------



## GMK (24/1/03)

*Cold Extraction*

Reg,

Can u explain Cold Extraction....

Does Cold extraction use enzyme activity or is soley for steeping speciality malts.

Thanks


----------



## RegBadgery (25/1/03)

I use cold extraction for steeping specialty grains. I don't know if it can be used for base malts (eg. pilsener, ale) - haven't come across any info relating to this. 

I've only recently started brewing particularly dark beers and this has coincided with my use of this technique. I have little to compare but all I've read recommends it as a means of getting dark grain flavour without astringency.

I've read that cold extraction is less efficient than hot water steeping so I double the amounts. I crush the grains, steep in cold water for 20-24 hours, strain and rinse, using the resulting extract as the basis of my mash liquor.

There's currently some discussion on the HBD brews and views list.

http://hbd.org/forums/messages/1/13981.html?1043437865

I can email you a cold extraction article written by someone who works at a US malting company. Alternatively, if you're a registered member of the Aust craftbrewing list, you can download the zipped file from

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CraftBrewing...rExtraction.zip

cheers
reg



cheers
reg


----------



## RegBadgery (30/1/03)

This week I'll be brewing a porter and have decided on Barry's recipe (though I have no brown malt - perhaps a trek to the brew store)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&t=138&hl=stout

Anyone else brewing this weekend?

The stout I brewed last weekend is as black as pitch and is tasting pretty good so far.

cheers
reg


----------



## Snow (30/1/03)

I'm not brewing this weekend (The Ballymore Sevens take precedence - Go Lote!) but I will be putting down a wheat beer on Tuesday night. My last one was so successful, I'm harvesting the yeast from it (Wyeast Weinstephan Liquid) and adding it to the 3kg ESB pack which my local HBS guy reckons is a winner on its own. We shall see.....


----------



## GMK (30/1/03)

*Weekend Brewing*_

Will be brewing a double batch of Aust Bitter.

2 x Cans xxxx bitter.
1 kg Dextrose
1 kg Light Malt
S04 yeast

Will dry hop with Pride Of Ringwood._


----------



## GMK (2/2/03)

*Coopers Heritage Lager*

Just put this brew done yesterday, currently sitting at 20 degrees in the laudry tub.

Made it as per the directions:

One can of Heritage Lager
1.5kg of liquid Malt
heritage lager yeast.

Not much activity in the airlock...is moving slowly.
Rehdrated the yeast before pitching, added wort to the yeast jar for 5 mins before pitching.
Yeast looked and smelled good - working.

Has anyone else made this before?
What results did you get?


----------



## Boots (3/2/03)

Hi GMK

I put down the Heritage lager exactly as you did but at about 22 deg in the bath. I had a hell of a lot of activity within about 6 hours. I racked after about 5 days, and strangely got activity for about another 4 days of slow bubbling. When I went to bottle, I had about 22 litres of the worst smelling liquid I've ever smelt.

Obviously I didn't sanitise correctly at some point and it got infected, so sorry, I can't let you know how it turns out. I'm sure it won't be as bad as mine tho


----------



## RegBadgery (28/2/03)

I'm thinking of brewing an English style mild. I have some recipes from a book called "Real ales for the home brewer" by Marc Ollosson. The first one in the book is a copy of "Belhaven 60/-" and runs to %3.

It's a combination of pale malt with a little crystal and black. The recipe also calls for some invert sugar but I don't know about this - I may just add some extra malt to get to the required OG. It's bittered with goldings and flavoured with goldings and fuggles. 

Described as "a fine example of a dark mild, full malt flavour in the mouth with light hop notes"

I'm just a hankering to do some crankering ;-) - let me at that mill.

cheers
reg


----------



## RegBadgery (9/3/03)

Today I'm brewing a lager - 100% German pilsener malt, %100 Saaz hops. 

cheers
reg


----------



## RegBadgery (14/3/03)

This weekend is looking like a highly hopped pale ale - mostly pilsener malt with a bit of crystal - bittered with horizon - flavoured with goldings.

cheers
reg


----------



## kook (14/3/03)

I'm using up all the left-over kits I've got at the moment. I kept buying them when they were on special at the supermarket  

Put on a brew last nite, Coopers Real Ale, with 1.5KG of Coopers LLME. I boiled the LLME with some golden cluster pellets for bittering (using stuff up again), and some leftover goldings flowers for aroma/flavour. Safale for the yeast rather than the coopers stuff.

I'm going to rack that to secondary on sunday, and once again put a kit on. I'll be using a Coopers Bavarian Wheat. I'll steep 500g of wheat malt grain for 90 minutes then boil the liquid with 2KG of LWME. Hallertau pellets for bitterness and flavour/aroma. I popped a smack pack of WYeast bavarian wheat last night, so I'll make a starter for that on saturday evening, should be ready for pitching on sunday evening.

After that I've only got 1 tin of Coopers left (lager), then I think i'll stick with extract / specialty grains. Means I've got more flavour control, and its not anymore effort realistically as I'm already doing enough work modifying the kits.


----------



## Trev (14/3/03)

For me, this is the weekend of the 'Grow Your Own Yeast! You see this is the first time that I've cultured yeast from the sediment of a bottle conditioned beer (well, actually it's the second time but I don't want to talk about the first time as I made a minor embaressing mistake with the process).

I used the sediment from a bottle of James Squire Colonial Wheat Beer which I belive is an authentic hefewiezen. I've had it nurtuing for a few days and I'm hoping it will spring into life by Sunday.

I'll be using a Munton Wheat Beer Kit, 1kg Liquid Wheat Malt extract and about 400g of dry Wkeat Malt extract that I happen to have spare. Any further hints, tips etc warmly welcomed.

As well, let's see. I have to bottle a Samual Adams clone that should be just about ready although when I tasted it when I racked it to the secondary it tasted more like bilge water...... And I'v also got to rack a Pilsner kit and dry hop it with one of those Saaz tea bags.

That should be enough - oh yes, I've also got to finish drinking the case of JS Wheat Beer


----------



## GMK (14/3/03)

Boston Cream Ale

I will be brewing a Grumpys Boston Cream Ale Kit combined with a Morgans Stockmans Draught can this weekend.

Total cost will be just short of $30.00 including Windsor Ale Yeast.
Will be ready to keg in three weeks.

Will be kegging my Killkenny this weekend.


----------



## Doc (15/3/03)

Did my third all-grain brew today.
Brewed a Wit that will hopefully close to a Hoegaarden Wit.
At worst the colour will be close.
Added corriander and orange peel.
Also used the White Labs WLP400 Wit yeast.
Looking forward to trying it when it is ready.
Also tried out my new brewing invention. It needs a bit of work but worked great. It may even revolutionise sparging arms as we know it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## RegBadgery (16/3/03)

Looking forward to seeing a picture of your invention Doc

cheers
reg


----------



## Jye (16/9/05)

What else is everyone else doing?

I am going to but down an APA with 13 5g hop additions of Amarillo every 5 mins, should be interesting :blink: Rack a Coopers Pale Ale clone and tinker with a coke bottle keg adaptor.


----------



## Steve (16/9/05)

Jye
Putting down a Grumpys Kilkenny extrabrew and bottling a bastard lager


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (16/9/05)

This weekend i'll be popping my AG cherry with my Xmas case entry an Australian Golden Ale.

Can't wait! but sh#tting myself at the same time as it is hopefully going into the Xmas case. :unsure: (please no infections, please please please no infections)


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/9/05)

Good luck with it Sam!

Don't stress. It'll all work out. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## ryanator (16/9/05)

Will hopefully be getting around to doing my festive beer.

Here is the forum with the recipe:
Silent Night Delight

I want it to age a bit before christmas. Should be interesting to say the least.

:beer:


----------



## Asher (16/9/05)

just saw this thread.....

lucky you all reminded me... I'm brewing a Big IPA this Sunday and must print out my final recipe before I go home!!!!

Asher for now


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/05)

Asher said:


> just saw this thread.....
> 
> lucky you all reminded me... I'm brewing a Big IPA this Sunday and must print out my final recipe before I go home!!!!
> 
> ...



The versatility and helpfulness of this group never fails to amaze me! :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## johnno (16/9/05)

I'm making another APA tomorrow.
love those Apa's with the Cascade, amarillo and ahtnum hops.

With yet another variation of Powells Malts.

23 Litres
Powells Pilsner 88.5 % 
Powells Caramalt 7.1 % 
Powells Wheat 4.4 % 
28.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (60 min) 
28.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (30 min) 
14.00 gm Amarrilo [8.90%] (5 min) 
14.00 gm Amarrilo [8.90%] (Dry Hop 7 days) 
Thames Valley Ale Yeast II (Wyeast Labs #1882)


johnno


----------



## Borret (16/9/05)

johnno said:


> I'm making another APA tomorrow.
> love those Apa's with the Cascade, amarillo and ahtnum hops.
> 
> With yet another variation of Powells Malts.
> ...


Yep, so where's the cascade? :unsure:


----------



## johnno (16/9/05)

As you can see this is an APA with no cascade.
Last weeks APA had some cascade.


Last week had the cascade.


Powells Ale Malt Grain 88.5 % 
Powells Caramalt 7.1 % 
Powells Wheat 4.4 % 
28.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (60 min) 
28.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (30 min) 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (1 min) 
Thames Valley Ale Yeast II (Wyeast Labs #1882) 

johnno


----------



## Gough (16/9/05)

Czech Pils with a bucket o' Saaz  

5.00 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner (3.5 EBC) Grain 96.2 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
40.00 gm Saaz [3.00%] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.00%] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.0 IBU 
31.00 gm Saaz [3.00%] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
28.30 gm Saaz [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
28.30 gm Saaz [4.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner Lager (Wyeast Labs #2278) [SYeast-Lager 

OG 1051, 40 IBU. The 15 and 1 minute Saaz additions are plugs... 90 minute mash, 90 minute boil... Hope it's a goodun :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (16/9/05)

Mmmmmm, I can smell that boil wafting all over the Newcastle already.

Bring it on :beerbang:


----------



## Gough (16/9/05)

They are DAMN nice fresh plugs...

Shawn.


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

Sounds nice Shawn - i'm going to do a similar pilsner recipe using Saaz B hops from NZ - I've never tried them before but told they make a great pilsner, they certainly smell outragous...


----------

